# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Consumo Domestico >  quería ahorrar en costes

## ben-amar

- Provincia - www.diariocordoba.com

Portada > Provincia
El fiscal le pide una multa de 1.800 euros por conectarse a la red de aguas sin contrato

11/05/2010  

Esta noticia pertenece a la edición en papel.

Lucena El ministerio fiscal ha solicitado seis meses de multa con una cuota diaria de 10 euros para un hombre que, con la idea de obtener agua potable gratis, se conectó a la red general de aguas para su vivienda de Jauja, generando una deuda a la compañía suministradora de 3.621 euros, a la que deberá indemnizar.

----------


## Salut

Poca sanción me parece a mi, por el daño que ha hecho.

----------

